# Watertown NY



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys son is flying back into Ft. Drum this week after playing in the sand in Calif. His ships are in Tuson Ariz, (CH-47). What on the ground up there? They have been gone since 1-4-08 he has 4 helos and 25 guys coming home so any info would be great Thanks Eric....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

what is this about?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think he wants to know if they should put skis on the helicopters when they fly into Ft.Drum!


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

It's been raining the last couple days. Still 4-5" on the ground(as of last night). Supposed to turn cold today and go back to winter, but not like a normal February.
Ok, just stuck my head out the door. It's snowing. A couple inches on the truck. 30F. Guess I better put the plow back on.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

We got dumped on pretty good this morning and it's supposed to last through tomorrow morning.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

So we got 5 plus inches on the ground plus frozen slush crap. Great Yes grand your right, BUT He can do the dust off on the airfield LOL...He called last nite and had some problems with his ship either a bad wires harness or like a fuel rail on one of his engines and had to set down. Glad they did that test pre-flight not during flight or both engines would have shut down (not a good thing ) So he call me from the sand and ask me to find a way to ship the parts from drum to where he is in Ariz. $15,000 for a jet to land in Watertown and fly to Ariz . And then option 2 same day parts from Watertown on fed-ex and parts arrive at 3pm Ariz time.Waiting to hear what happen but will relay the conditions to him at home. Thanks again for the input Eric...Ps grand can you slow that clock down need some more days.......tawilson if you can kep me up to date on ground total...


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*A word to the wise*

We have been getting some weird weather lately. Snow then rain then more snow in the last week. It caught everyone off guard this morning and closed school down because Watertown roads were not clear. There is a lot of slush under it all and the ground on top is not frozen making poorly drained areas a mess and non asphalt services a bit of an issue. I've been trying to plow the stuff when it is warm out and not frozen. Had to speak to some of these guys thinking they will clear piles later, but if the temp drops it will be a big ice block.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hikeradk check your pm


----------

